# 1915 to 1919 Sears Chief - Documentation & Bike Thread



## Gary Mc

There always seems to be a ton of interest around the 1915 to 1919 Sears Chiefs so I thought I'd start a thread specific to documenting these great bikes.  I know there are several threads with a lot of data on these bikes but this is intended specifically to be a "documentation" thread.

I am adding some PowerPoint slides in the first few posts I will continue to update with newly found ads or data or pics on the badge color schemes, badge facial variations, and drop stand variations.  I have put these together based on my knowledge & I am no expert on these nor do I own one but I am fascinated by them.

Please feel free to post any ads or documentation you may have as well as Pics of bikes.  It would really be nice to get pics of head badges & serial numbers (BB pics) of peoples actual bikes to document badges or other details with specific years.

Thanks & hope we can get a lot of participation, especially from experts on the subject.

Gary


----------



## Gary Mc

*1915 Ads*

Here are the 1915 ads I have.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1916 Ads*


----------



## Gary Mc

*1917 Ads*

Here is the 1917 high res ad courtesy of Balloontyre:


----------



## Gary Mc

*1918 Ads*

Here is the one 1918 ad I have.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1919 Ads*

Here is a high res copy of the 1919 ad courtesy of Balloontyre, note no good pic of head badge in this catalog.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Sears Chief Head Badge - Color Variations*

Here are three slides I put together for the three years of ads I have documenting at least three different Color Variations in the Headdress.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Sears Chief Head Badge - Facial Structure Variations*

Here are the three different facial structure identified by hoof hearted, Patric.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Sears Chief - Drop Stand Variations*

Here is a slide on the two drop stand variations that I am aware of.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Sears Chief Head Badge - Facial Structure Variation 1, Color Scheme Variation 1*

Sears Chief Head Badge - Early Facial Structure, 1915 ad Color headdress (Color Scheme Variation 1)


----------



## Gary Mc

*Early Chief photo from Dave's Nostalgic.net*

Early Chief photo from Dave's Vintage Bicycles, Nostalgic.net

http://www.nostalgic.net/1910s-sears-chief


----------



## Gary Mc

*Need 1916 Sears Chief ad*

1917 ads updated in Post #4 & 1919 ad added to Post #6, both courtesy of Balloontyre.

Does anyone have a good copy of the 1916 catalog Sears Chief ad they can add to this thread????


----------



## ejlwheels

*1916 Chief*

I don't remember where I captured this page.
Someone else had overlaid the yellow "1916" so I don't claim that it is definitive.
But it seems plausible and likely, since the price is shown as $34.95.

1915 = $31.45
_1916 = $34.95_
1917 = $39.95







*More year identifying tricks?*
I noticed that there seems to be some slight frame changes after 1915/6.  For 1915/6, the pulley for the 3 speed cable is mounted on the top bar, and the top and bottom bars appear to be parallel.  For 1917 on, the pulley is shown on the seat post mast, and the top and bottom bars are no longer appear to be parallel, as the point where the lower bar meets the seat post mast appears to have been lowered.  Did complaints about trousers catching on the pulley lead to a frame modification?  Also, in the 1917-18 ads, the red darts on the seat post mast appear to have been lengthened and reduced from one on each side to one in the front.  The 1920 paint scheme seems to keep the darts longer but return to side by side darts...

*1915*



*1917*


----------



## oddball

Does anyone have a photo or the Chief bicycle with the bars close on the seat post tube like the 1915 add?
I have a 1916 and the bars are farther apart,pulley between.Just a thought but maybe add drawing does not match the actual bicycle,that happened a lot, and used same add for 1916


----------



## Balloontyre

*1917 Descriptions and details*

From various pages of 1917 catalog,  details of the Chief bicycle.


----------



## Balloontyre

*1916*

1916 full page ad, note the locking dropstand same as 1915 also. 


 "Master Stand" from 1913 accessories pages.


----------



## chitown

*Made In Canada... eh*



Balloontyre said:


> 1916 full page ad, note the locking dropstand same as 1915 also.




CCM built dropstand!!! from 1918 CCM catalog:

View attachment 86866


----------



## bricycle

oddball said:


> Does anyone have a photo or the Chief bicycle with the bars close on the seat post tube like the 1915 add?
> I have a 1916 and the bars are farther apart,pulley between.Just a thought but maybe add drawing does not match the actual bicycle,that happened a lot, and used same add for 1916




To my knowledge, they were always like the 1917 ad, never almost touching.


----------



## Balloontyre

chitown said:


> CCM built dropstand!!! from 1918 CCM catalog:
> 
> View attachment 86866




Similar to 1913 Master stand, the base looks different. 


Was it the chicken or the egg?


----------



## chitown

oddball said:


> Does anyone have a photo or the Chief bicycle with the bars close on the seat post tube like the 1915 add?




Though not badged a Chief (yet), I think this is a dead ringer. From the 1914 Chicago Cycle Trade Show: (Did Sears attend these shows and possibly order from this wholesaler?)

View attachment 86889


----------



## Balloontyre

*Single speed*

Was the Chief offered as a single speed? The B&W photo of boy with bike that GaryMc has posted looks not to have a shifter or cable.


----------



## Gary Mc

Balloontyre said:


> Was the Chief offered as a single speed? The B&W photo of boy with bike that GaryMc has posted looks not to have a shifter or cable.




Ivo,

Per the catalogs I have,

1915 catalogs - SA Tricoaster 3 speed only
1916 catalogs - missing catalogs so unsure
1917 Fall & Winter catalog - SA  Tricoaster 3 speed or for $3 cheaper with coaster brake only
1918 catalogs - SA Tricoaster 3 speed or for $3 cheaper with coaster brake only

I do not have the 1919 or 1920 catalogs either, yet.  So, the answer is yes dependent on year.


----------



## Balloontyre

Gary Mc said:


> Ivo,
> 
> Per the catalogs I have,
> 
> 1915 catalogs - SA Tricoaster 3 speed only
> 1916 catalogs - missing catalogs so unsure
> 1917 Fall & Winter catalog - SA  Tricoaster 3 speed or for $3 cheaper with coaster brake only
> 1918 catalogs - SA Tricoaster 3 speed or for $3 cheaper with coaster brake only
> 
> I do not have the 1919 or 1920 catalogs either, yet.  So, the answer is yes dependent on year.




Good to know, Thank you.  I have to look closer at my catalogs.
 1919 also has coaster option, no Chief bicycles offeresd in the big book 1920 or later


----------



## bricycle

chitown said:


> Though not badged a Chief (yet), I think this is a dead ringer. From the 1914 Chicago Cycle Trade Show: (Did Sears attend these shows and possibly order from this wholesaler?)
> 
> View attachment 86889




That's likely the "Napoleon".


----------



## Balloontyre

bricycle said:


> That's likely the "Napoleon".




that bike looks white??/? The under coat for the Chief????


----------



## bricycle

Balloontyre said:


> that bike looks white??/? The under coat for the Chief????




likely the *FLASH* from the old camera's....


----------



## Balloontyre

*1919 Sears Napoleon*

From Sears big book 1919, notice the drop stand. I wonder if this style dropstand ran with the Napoleon longer or it's an old image reused.


----------



## hoofhearted

*Totally Diggin' That Dropstand ...*

Have never seen that design rearstand offered on a bicycle in the same ad with a more contemporary dropstand.
Am fairly shocked to see it offered on a 1919 Sear's Napolean.  IVO ... you sent me an ad for a very-early Sear's 
Master ... maybe 1912 or 1913 ... having this same stand.  And to add some intrigue to this part of the thread .. 
I seem to remember that these stands were NOT a product of Davis .. that they were Canadian.


----------



## bricycle

Balloontyre said:


> From Sears big book 1919, notice the drop stand. I wonder if this style dropstand ran with the Napoleon longer or it's an old image reused.




I've seen lots of different chainwheels on Napoleons, but never that one....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Balloontyre said:


> From Sears big book 1919, notice the drop stand. I wonder if this style dropstand ran with the Napoleon longer or it's an old image reused.




Im kinda digging these. Would be a Nice daily rider


----------



## Balloontyre

fatbar said:


> Im kinda digging these. Would be a Nice daily rider




These bikes are nice riders and versatile with the 3 speed option available on most models.


----------



## decotriumph

*Thanks for posting*

That's some really nice research work, Gary Mc. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## rustyspoke66

*Tri Coaster rear wheel details.*

Just picked this up at the Iron Ranch this weekend and thought I would share some of the details. 100% original and very nice. It even spins true! I haven't cleaned it except to read the hub.


----------



## bricycle

rustyspoke66 said:


> Just picked this up at the Iron Ranch this weekend and thought I would share some of the details. 100% original and very nice. It even spins true! I haven't cleaned it except to read the hub.
> View attachment 115047View attachment 115048View attachment 115049View attachment 115050




That is awesome!...have a Chief to put it on?...I do(hint, hint)....


----------



## rustyspoke66

bricycle said:


> That is awesome!...have a Chief to put it on?...I do(hint, hint)....




I do not have a Chief but all I could afford was the rear wheel.


----------



## bricycle

rustyspoke66 said:


> I do not have a Chief but all I could afford was the rear wheel.




well, if'n it needs a good home, I have one....


----------



## dave the wave

*here's a great video*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_GTayp4wncU#t=15     evan doesn't know to much about early bikes but he's a great restorer.


----------



## rustyspoke66

dave the wave said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_GTayp4wncU#t=15     evan doesn't know to much about early bikes but he's a great restorer.




So killer almost all bikes after 1900 were built by Cleveland Welding. Also wouldn't the fenders and chainring be incorrect? Fenders for 1915 would be the shallow style and the chainring looks Westfield. Or is it Cleveland Welding? Still a sweet bike! Thanks for the share.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Evan is a very nice guy to deal with.


----------



## chitown

rustyspoke66 said:


> and the chainring looks Westfield. Or is it Cleveland Welding?




That chain ring is a rare 1911 American Motor Cycle Company (built by Consolidated Manufacturing for A.J. Musselman as president of the AMCC). Most other examples of this ring design are skip tooth (Davis & Snell) whereas this is a 1/2" pitch.


----------



## Balloontyre

*1917 Locking Stand?*

1917 spring summer catalog

 This description clip is opposite the full page color Chief ad.  The Master bike also shows this locking drop stand in the B&W description photo opposite of it's color ad page.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1915 Sears Catalog #130 Spring & Summer Chief pages*

1915 Sears Catalog #130 Spring & Summer Chief pages from my collection.


----------



## Gary Mc

Just noticed the Chief text page is not legible, I'll take a better pic & repost later today.


----------



## dmk441

*Sears Chief and Master project bikes*

Just picked up these two bikes this weekend. One Chief and one Master, they need some TLC, but should be fun riders eventually. Over the winter I'll look at repainting them. Anyone have a good image of the Master bikes paint schemes or color options? I also need a badge for the Chief, Thanks.

Chief has the coaster brake corbin rear hub.

Dave


----------



## Nickinator

lucky man! nice finds!

Nick,



dmk441 said:


> Just picked up these two bikes this weekend. One Chief and one Master, they need some TLC, but should be fun riders eventually. Over the winter I'll look at repainting them. Anyone have a good image of the Master bikes paint schemes or color options? I also need a badge for the Chief, Thanks.
> 
> Chief has the coaster brake corbin rear hub.
> 
> Dave


----------



## bricycle

Yea, some great finds there!!!!!


----------



## dave the wave

great score dave,but the master looks different than other masters i've seen.it looks to be davis built with the lugs on the frame.it should look like the bike below.but it still could be a master of a different year.the headbadge looks to be original to the bike.


----------



## dmk441

*Sears Chief and Master project bikes*

Thanks guys, these are definitely fun bikes. The chief is getting disassembled tonight to get ready to paint. I've seen a couple of restored bikes, but the yellow seems to vary among them, anyone have any insight on the correct shade of yellow? Someone also mentioned the spear length varied on the years, I wonder what year my chief would be...

I'm still trying to figure out more on the Master bike. I wonder if it would have a similar paint and spear pattern to a chief, just with black and green as the color combination?

Also, I'm still looking for a Chief badge, have a few good trade options for people.


----------



## Gary Mc

dmk441 said:


> Thanks guys, these are definitely fun bikes. The chief is getting disassembled tonight to get ready to paint. I've seen a couple of restored bikes, but the yellow seems to vary among them, anyone have any insight on the correct shade of yellow? Someone also mentioned the spear length varied on the years, I wonder what year my chief would be...
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out more on the Master bike. I wonder if it would have a similar paint and spear pattern to a chief, just with black and green as the color combination?
> 
> Also, I'm still looking for a Chief badge, have a few good trade options for people.




Original colors for the Chief were ivory & rich cherry red only for all years.  The yellow color you commonly see on these is yellowing from almost 100 years of oxidation of what was originally ivory in color, almost white in color.  Same with the brownish red.  When I removed the orange house paint from parts of mine it revealed fairly good original color that had obviously been painted on long ago before the yellowing/aging you commonly see could occur.  Yellow would be incorrect if you are looking to go back original.


----------



## dmk441

*chief project*

Great info Gary, thank you.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Just got a line on this one and hope it comes home soon.


----------



## Gary Mc

rustyspoke66 said:


> Just got a line on this one and hope it comes home soon.
> View attachment 122184




Looks like a 1915-16.  Good luck, hope you get it, looks pretty complete except wheels & the always missing pedals.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Looks like the deal will happen but I think I will build this one into a rider.


----------



## thehugheseum

nice! i hope that wheel we traded was right for that.......remember i found a matched front too if you need i can get you with the cat who had it


----------



## Balloontyre

Gary Mc said:


> 1915 Sears Catalog #130 Spring & Summer Chief pages from my collection.




Gary,
Do you have the lighting accessories page also that you can post? Thank you.


----------



## Balloontyre

oddball said:


> Does anyone have a photo or the Chief bicycle with the bars close on the seat post tube like the 1915 add?
> I have a 1916 and the bars are farther apart,pulley between.Just a thought but maybe add drawing does not match the actual bicycle,that happened a lot, and used same add for 1916






bricycle said:


> To my knowledge, they were always like the 1917 ad, never almost touching.



More on this bicycle soon, notice the fenders all Red.


----------



## bricycle

...reminds me of "Hemi under Glass"....


----------



## dfa242

This looks to be a pretty nice original Chief.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1917-Era-In...aultDomain_0&hash=item19e6398c09#ht_493wt_828


----------



## rustyspoke66

dfa242 said:


> This looks to be a pretty nice original Chief.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1917-Era-In...aultDomain_0&hash=item19e6398c09#ht_493wt_828




Either the price is a bit high or I'm just cheap.


----------



## dave the wave

it does seem high,its a 3-speed missing the shifter.i think it will still sell.


----------



## rustyspoke66

dave the wave said:


> it does seem high,its a 3-speed missing the shifter.i think it will still sell.




I guess it would help to see more of them sell. Just comparing to other high end bikes and the prices they seem to not sell for. I have seen them sell in that range but unfortunately in parts. I would think there would be nicer ones out there for the price, start shopping around and spend my cash best possible.


----------



## Nickinator

looks to me the 3 speed hub is gone, the tire difference blackwall instead of whitewall. and I also think the rear sprocket looks to small for the 3 speed.

Nick. 



dave the wave said:


> it does seem high,its a 3-speed missing the shifter.i think it will still sell.


----------



## rustyspoke66

rustyspoke66 said:


> Just got a line on this one and hope it comes home soon.
> View attachment 122184




This thing just showed up at my door today! The guy shipped from Michigan Friday via FedEx and it's here already! Crazy, you would think it was Jimmy John's delivering or somthin! Freaky fast! It's very rough but it's a start. I'll post more pictures later.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Have a picture of it at home now. Looks like a few parts are shot, bars, cranks and the drive side chainstay. I can replace the chainstay and use the bars to build another set. There is not much more than a shadow of paint so it will need paint,  a headbadge as well as some other stuff to make it a great rider. My vote is too rough to just clean up. It will need much less work than my van sitting behind it.


----------



## hoofhearted

*rustyspoke66 ...* do an in-house search for _Chief Emblem ... _started by fellow CABEr .. *jtoliver ...*

The badge he found with his metal detector looks like *it* was the actual badge that used to be on your Chief bicycle.

Now, if you have time or tolerance for an opinion ... _and this is ONLY an opinion ..._

>>>>>  DIS-ASSEMBLE EVERYTHING THAT ADDS CHARACTER TO THE BIG PICTURE.

>>>>>  STRAIGHTEN THE PORT TRUSS ROD.  Holy Crap .. _that_ is very distracting .. sorta like that mole on Sarah Jessica Parker's chin .. Aarrrrgh ...

>>>>>  GENTLY MEDIA BLAST ( walnut shells ?) EVERYTHING TO REMOVE THE FLAKING and LOOSE CRUST.

>>>>>  CLEAN WITH LACQUER THINNER.

>>>>>  CONSIDER A CHEMICAL-OXIDATION PROCESS.  .........  Dial-In the overall character by eliminating the _bright_ rust ... 

............ and _enhancing a plum-brown patina_ ... via BIRCHWOOD CASEY -- Plum Brown Finish .. (google)

>>>>>  SEAL IT UP WITH KRYLON MATTE SPRAY FINISH.

*Enjoy Your Find As A Preserved Relic .. because that's what it aspires to be.* ( Another one of those damn opinions ... )

.................  patric



 





 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Have Used This Stuff For Years ...^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Freqman1

Looks like this thread would be a good candidate for an article? Also the Harley bikes would be a good topic as well. Just a thought! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator

could We get a shot of the bars? wondering what the  damage on them is.

Nick.



rustyspoke66 said:


> Have a picture of it at home now. Looks like a few parts are shot, bars, cranks and the drive side chainstay.
> View attachment 131671


----------



## hoofhearted

...................................


----------



## Balloontyre

rustyspoke66 said:


> Have a picture of it at home now. Looks like a few parts are shot, bars, cranks and the drive side chainstay. I can replace the chainstay and use the bars to build another set. There is not much more than a shadow of paint so it will need paint,  a headbadge as well as some other stuff to make it a great rider. My vote is too rough to just clean up. It will need much less work than my van sitting behind it.
> View attachment 131671




Looks like the undercoat is white on the fenders, can you post a closer pic please.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Some great ideas for a rebuild. I haven't made up my mind on direction yet but if I could get a nice crusty badge like that it could sway me that direction. I will post some close up pictures later. The handlebars are rotted through and would likely brake off in your hands. I will also need to replace the chainstay on the drive side for the same rust issue. As far as the white on the fender it does look like a white undercoat but I will post more pictures.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Finally got around to taking more pictures of the damage to the frame and the serial number. The handle bars are rotted through on the right side down into the first bend and the drive side chainstay will need to be replaced.


----------



## dmk441

*Sears Chief Update*

I got around to putting the Sears Chief rider together. It looks a little more presentable then when I first got it. It still requires a few things needed to complete it, but should be a fun daily rider. 

I would really like a Merkel bicycle frame instead and/or other Merkel/ Flying Merkel related items. So.... If anyone has one, I'd offer this up as an option or cash. Email me at dmk441@yahoo.com 

 If not it will still be fun to ride around on and look good in the back of the Model A truck. 

Anyone have an idea of the year of this Chief based off of the frame style?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## dave the wave

great job dave.serial num. is on the bottom of the crank hanger.or the bike is 1915-17.


----------



## dmk441

*Chief Serial numbers*

Thank you Dave.

I believe there is a small 7 stamped in the middle on the bottom of the crank housing, and near the edge it is stamped 165863.


----------



## dave the wave

that would make it 1917.


----------



## dmk441

*Chief update*

Cool! thank you.


----------



## mikecuda

*Excellent info*

I'm restoring a Chief and this info will help.  Any idea on the paint color names pictured in the ad for my project.


----------



## rustyspoke66

mikecuda said:


> I'm restoring a Chief and this info will help.  Any idea on the paint color names pictured in the ad for my project.




The catalog says Cherry Red and Ivory. I'm working on a color match from a original bike a friend has. Here are the 1919 specs.


----------



## rustyspoke66

So My Chief showed up and now it's time to get busy. I uncovered more of the bottom bracket to find temporarily confusing numbers. After looking at it for a minute I noticed the upside down V with no other numbers besides the serial. Looks like its a 1915 and the fenders and badge line up with that as well. One more confusing thing after reading this thread is the rear hub. It looks as though there was never a shifter or pulley mounted to the frame and the New Departure Model A is laced up in the correct rim. So could this have been a one speed coaster model not mentioned in the catalog?


----------



## Sped Man

You are looking at a 1918 Sear's Chief. I picked it up a couple of weeks ago from a fellow CABER. Needed some work but now it rides smoothly. ATTACH=full]648805[/ATTACH]


----------



## Sped Man

Here is something you don't see that much: 



Uses a special crank.


----------



## bricycle

Double D crank?


----------



## bricycle

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fantastic-mead-sears-davis-sturmey-archer-3spd-wheelset.121392/


----------



## carlitos60

It Would be Nice IF Someone Could Point Out The Main Changes by Year Model!!!!!
ie, Fenders, Seat, Handlebars, Grips Pedals,,,,,,,,on and on!!!!!
Any Catalogs Like the Elgin,,,,,,,To Find Info??
Thanks!


----------



## dave the wave

1919 chief 4 of them now.


----------



## dave the wave

can't see the serial num. on the bottom,don't want to scratch the paint off.


----------



## dave the wave

1916 sears chief catalog pages.


----------



## Rusty72

What year would this be ?


----------



## Goldenindian

You the man Dave... or should I say you the Chief ...
Thanks for sharing the pictures with the community. Another awesome score.


----------



## ssum2

Mike chief looking great can't wait to see in person


----------



## frank562

Here are some pictures of my chief, I believe is a 1915 model.


----------



## mikecuda

I own one.  Never for sale.  hope to restore it in 2021.


----------



## mikecuda

frank562 said:


> Here are some pictures of my chief, I believe is a 1915 model.
> 
> View attachment 1083129
> 
> View attachment 1083130
> 
> View attachment 1083131
> 
> View attachment 1083132
> 
> View attachment 1083133
> 
> View attachment 1083134
> 
> View attachment 1083135
> 
> View attachment 1083136
> 
> View attachment 1083137



What do you recommend for tiller handlebars like your bars?          THX


----------



## Freqman1

mikecuda said:


> What do you recommend for tiller handlebars like your bars?          THX



I'd call those either "Shelby" bars or "braced motorbike" bars. Tiller bars are a whole different animal. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rusty72




----------



## Rusty72

I have owned like 6 Chiefs in the past . None like the one that I will be getting soon !
Probably the best one I've ever seen !


----------



## mikecuda

Rusty72 said:


> I have owned like 6 Chiefs in the past . None like the one that I will be getting soon !
> Probably the best one I've ever seen !



Keep us posted.  BTW.  How many spokes on the rims of a Chief.  36 or 40?


----------



## oddball

mikecuda said:


> rims



The early Chiefs have 36h back and 32h front


----------



## Rusty72




----------



## oddball

That was a good Chief day, when Bruce was still with us, love you and miss you Bruce!


----------



## Freqman1

My newly acquired’17. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58

Freqman1 said:


> My newly acquired’17. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1484829
> 
> View attachment 1484830
> 
> View attachment 1484831
> 
> View attachment 1484833




And you left it out in the rain?  🤣  Cool piece! And only been in the rain once.


----------



## bentwoody66

For anyone that is interested and owns a 1919 Chief, this is for you!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/125475887360?campid=5335809022


----------

